# Radio de Auto



## Dark_Lord99 (May 27, 2006)

hola,
este es el tema,

quiero hacer un equipo de musik con:
radio de auto y parlantes de auto,

ya c q necesito una fuente de 12v y 5A,
pero me gustaria q me indicaran a donde tendria q ir conectado cada cable,
recuerden q no es un auto,
es solo la fuente, la radio y los parlantes.
estos son los cables q tengo:

- 8 cables para los parlanes (estos ya c dnd van)
- Interruptor de Igniciñon (B+)
- Reserva de memoria (12v +)
- Toma de tierra B-
- Antena de energía
- Cable RCA (Rch Rojo) (Lch Blanco)

x favor ayuden me,
diganme como puedo hacerlo,

salu2, GRACIAS


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2006)

1.- Consigue el conector hembra, ya lo venden con cablecillos y todo, en tiendas de electronica o recambios de automocion. 
Esto de evitara muchos problemas.

2.-Mica bien la caja del autoradio, a veces ponen las conexiones o mira en la pagina web de la marca.

3.- Recuerda que si el autoradio es moderno los altavoces no van conectados a masa (conexion en puente) con riesgo de destruccion de los finales de audio.



La fuente 5A la encuentro un poco exagerada, pero mira las caracristicas que pide el cacharro.

Lo de la memoria lo mismo con una simple pila de 9V conectada a masa lo apañas.


----------



## Dark_Lord99 (May 28, 2006)

hola,



> 3.- Recuerda que si el autoradio es moderno los altavoces no van conectados a masa (conexion en puente) con riesgo de destruccion de los finales de audio.



esto no lo entiendo mucho, como seria esto q dices???,
entonces como deverian ir conectados los parlantes??



> Lo de la memoria lo mismo con una simple pila de 9V conectada a masa lo apañas.



conectado a masa??, q quieres decir cn esto??,

solo una duda mas,
q cable iria al + de la fuente, y cual iria al - de la fuente??

salu2 y muchas gracias


----------

